# Solid Edge v19



## m_kamel (1 ديسمبر 2006)

اليكم برنامج التصميم العملاق Solid edge V19
حمل من خلال ملف التورنت فى المرفقات


----------



## احمد_ابوسلمان (1 ديسمبر 2006)

*السلام عليكم
كم أنا فى أمس الحاجة لهذا البرنامج

لكنى لا أعرف كيف أقوم بتحميله

ساعدنى ولك جزيل الشكر.*


----------



## ahmed_ha20 (1 ديسمبر 2006)

لك جزيل 
الشكر


----------



## m_kamel (2 ديسمبر 2006)

اسف فى المشاركة الأولى حدث خطأ ولم أرفع ملف التحميل 
أقبلوا اعتذارى وملف التحميل فى المرفقات


----------



## هيثم حلمى (6 ديسمبر 2006)

على فكرة ........انا ما فيش اى ملف torrentحملته لأى برنامج إلا وهذا البرنامج لم يعمل 

عندى .........دائماً أجد ملفات اى برنامج بعد التحميل غالبها openwith ماذا أفعل .....أفيدونى بالله عليكم و جزاكم الله عنى كل خير


----------



## senuors (23 أبريل 2009)

مشكور اخي m_kamel
لكن ملف التورنت .......
ياريت لو ملف تاني تورنت للبرنامج
وجزاكم الله خير


----------



## 007moad (14 فبراير 2010)

*ياريت لو ملف تاني تورنت للبرنامج plizzzzzzz **لك جزيل **الشكر*


----------

